# Alternative to Carp arp.balance



## gugabsd (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've created a way to simulate the arp.balance option that existed in previous versions of Carp in FreeBSD. what do you think ?

https://gist.github.com/lgcosta/d7dce5aac1f83c64d53d548f5e9f695e

In principle this solves my case, but would i have problems with arp tables? or was this just how it worked with sysctl arp.balance?

Thanks !


----------

